# Royal Ordanance Factory Ten, ROFTEN October 2013



## Lister (Oct 12, 2013)

ROFTEN was set up as a temporary engineering site for WWII & amazingly still stands but not for long!



















































​
.....Lister


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great set of photos.


----------



## King Al (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice pics Lister, looks great in b&w


----------



## krela (Oct 12, 2013)

Very nice. It only closed recently right?


----------



## rockhopper (Oct 20, 2013)

In the first photo you can see the one man air raid shelter for the fire watchers - not sure I'd have wanted to be up a scaffold inside one of those during a raid though!

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:One_man_air_raid_shelter.jpg


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 20, 2013)

Love shot 4  wish I had a bedroom like that.


----------



## leftorium (Oct 22, 2013)

rockhopper said:


> In the first photo you can see the one man air raid shelter for the fire watchers - not sure I'd have wanted to be up a scaffold inside one of those during a raid though!
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:One_man_air_raid_shelter.jpg



these are incredibly rare - does anyone know who owns the site? the scrap value of one is probably not quite worth the effort of removing it properly but there must be a few places that would welcome the opportunity to try and save it


----------



## cptpies (Oct 31, 2013)

There are two left here Alisdair, there's another on the other side of the building on the same walkway.


----------



## outkast (Nov 2, 2013)

leftorium said:


> these are incredibly rare - does anyone know who owns the site? the scrap value of one is probably not quite worth the effort of removing it properly but there must be a few places that would welcome the opportunity to try and save it



would be a great shame if they were lost, mite be worth contacting a local museum and see if they can negotiate their recovery.

They look like a consul post.

http://www.airfieldinformationexchange.org/community/showthread.php?2873-Consol-Portable-Shelters


----------



## leftorium (Nov 4, 2013)

cptpies said:


> There are two left here Alisdair, there's another on the other side of the building on the same walkway.



ah I meant the scrap value of any individual shelter probably wasn't worth it - I'm pretty sure Mrs L wouldn't wear one in the back yard .... mind you it is my birthday coming up 

edit: blimey they weigh 9 hundredweight - not going to fit on the roofrack of the Audi then


----------

